# sadly have to sell my red male



## gboleslavsky (Aug 19, 2012)

I raised a male red from a 12" baby, very tame, 3 y. o., around 4' and very heavy. Name is Hellboy, and he sure knows it when he's hungry. No issues with health. The problem is that he mock breeds with my smaller BW male, and leaves bite marks, sometimes with a little blood. BW often runs away from the cage and stays in the house. There are 3 issues to note:
1. I don't want to let him go anywhere north of Philly, prefer South, humidity is a major issue. He takes several months to fully shed as is, I used to soak him but seems fine the past year and a half.
2. He shares a 10' by 4' cage with one BW male and is used to roaming around the garage, the cage is always open. He needs a large cage, otherwise it will not work at all.
3. I didn't bother to keep where food comes from a secret from him, so when he's hungry and sees a human, he'll come up and start opening his mouth, waiting to see if anything gets placed there. That's not necessary, he'll eat out of a bowl, but it's wise to be careful around feeding. I usually close the cage, put the food down, and then let him out. He'll eat ground turkey, liver, mixed with cod liver oil or not, and whole foods like rats and birds.

$350 or less, the better the cage, the lower the price.

greg 215-350-4250


----------



## frost (Aug 20, 2012)

where are you located?


----------



## gboleslavsky (Aug 20, 2012)

frost said:


> where are you located?




Philadelphia, PA


----------



## DoctorPepper4 (Aug 21, 2012)

OMG i need a male i have two female that want to breed i have an empty 8x3x3 just for him and its already in my bedroom i let my females free-roam all day long and they put them selves to bed i just go and turn off the lights at seven its always 75 day and night in my house and the my females cage's are always open so the can bask when they want to....im very very interested in him are you willing to ship i live in florida check my youtube video's so you can see for yourself i take very good care of my reptiles and house them properly(DoctorPepper4 youtube) hope to hear from you


----------



## gboleslavsky (Aug 21, 2012)

DoctorPepper4 said:


> OMG i need a male i have two female that want to breed i have an empty 8x3x3 just for him and its already in my bedroom i let my females free-roam all day long and they put them selves to bed i just go and turn off the lights at seven its always 75 day and night in my house and the my females cage's are always open so the can bask when they want to....im very very interested in him are you willing to ship i live in florida check my youtube video's so you can see for yourself i take very good care of my reptiles and house them properly(DoctorPepper4 youtube) hope to hear from you




that sounds fine, how do I ship? Delta Dash is probably the only way, I am in Philadelphia. Let me check the videos tonight, and then the shipping cost.


----------



## DoctorPepper4 (Aug 22, 2012)

gboleslavsky said:


> DoctorPepper4 said:
> 
> 
> > OMG i need a male i have two female that want to breed i have an empty 8x3x3 just for him and its already in my bedroom i let my females free-roam all day long and they put them selves to bed i just go and turn off the lights at seven its always 75 day and night in my house and the my females cage's are always open so the can bask when they want to....im very very interested in him are you willing to ship i live in florida check my youtube video's so you can see for yourself i take very good care of my reptiles and house them properly(DoctorPepper4 youtube) hope to hear from you
> ...





okay just keep me posted i'll be working a double so i wont have time to check i'll have no phone or internet access....also check with someone that knows alot about shipping someone send me an email saying that adult reptiles dont do good when shipped....i dont want to harm him or be the cause of him death...but i hope you check out my video's and know that i take care of every reptile i have.....once again thank you


----------



## gboleslavsky (Aug 22, 2012)

If I don't ship him, how far north can you drive to get him?


----------



## chitodadon (Aug 22, 2012)

You are close to.me in NY also does.anyone know someone.with a enclosure for sale close to.NY I need a permanent one for.my baby by next year 

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------

